# What snake in my tank??????



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

I was wondering what type of snakes can i put in my spare 10 gallon ?

or some sort of gecko or lizard would be good to if there arent any snakes i can put in it







plz


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wesley...spend some time going through the old posts here...this same question has been asked and answered ad naseum.
When you are finished with all that reading and have specific questions on a specific lizard let us know!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Wesley...spend some time going through the old posts here...this same question has been asked and answered ad naseum.
> When you are finished with all that reading and have specific questions on a specific lizard let us know!


Crock i think i know what i want

a Sand Boa!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great boas...and really cool captives and in one species a paradox as it lays eggs (only boa known to do so..rest are ovoviviporous!)

Here are some links for you for more information....

East African Sand Boa." 1999 VIDA Preciosa Publishing LLC. Retrieved 24 February 2002 http://www.vpi.com/8VPICareSheets/Sandboas...SandboaDesc.htm

Harrison, Chris. "The East African Sand Boa." Retrieved 24 February 2002 http://www.kingsnake.com/sandboa/colubrin.html

Loving, Denise. "Kenyan (East African) Sand Boa Care Sheet." 1997 Retrieved 24 February 2002 http://www.tbcnet.com/~gknaack/info/sbcs.html


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

get an anaconda


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> get an anaconda


Was u serious?? jw


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Great boas...and really cool captives and in one species a paradox as it lays eggs (only boa known to do so..rest are ovoviviporous!)
> 
> Here are some links for you for more information....
> 
> ...


Thanx Croc but some of thpse example they where getting didnt mean since to me like for example it tells me to get a heating pad from the store for like 15 dollars and place the aquarium like 5 inches off the ground or watever but do i put it in the aquarium or on the bottom outside the aquarium?? and should i get one of those lamps that u put on one side of the aquarium?and how much would it cost?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Wait.... are u telling me those snakes can go in a 10 gal for life??? How big do they get?


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Wait.... are u telling me those snakes can go in a 10 gal for life??? How big do they get?


Matty yup and female go in a 20 long for life im gonna get one when i get a little more money i cant wait and i was thinking about a african carpet python what do you think croc?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

cmon dude your pretty limited when talking snakes and a 10g- your sure as hell not gonna get a carpet python in a 10g... they get pretty big


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

_"cmon dude your pretty limited when talking snakes and a 10g- your sure as hell not gonna get a carpet python in a 10g... they get pretty big"_

I think King, you forgot what thread you were in...*he is talking about sand boas*....not carpet pythons..perhaps you were confusing this with Mettle's posts?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no crock- he actually asks you in the thread above mine if you think a carpet python would be a good idea.... 5 minutes of research should tell him.... NO


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL /croc spanked by not reading full post above yours! But I did find it :

_"Matty yup and female go in a 20 long for life im gonna get one when i get a little more money i cant wait and i was thinking about a african carpet python what do you think croc?"_

And to answer that question that *I* MISSED ...two seperate snakes, African Rock Python, and Carpet Pythons. Both get large, the P. sebae being seriously out of the question. Rosy boa, Sand Boa....good choices...try them...and if you find you are really into this...then think about a carpet python of some type...and its much larger hopusing requirements than a 10 gallon tank...








Obviously King, *you did not forget* which post you were in!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> LOL /croc spanked by not reading full post above yours! But I did find it :
> 
> _"Matty yup and female go in a 20 long for life im gonna get one when i get a little more money i cant wait and i was thinking about a african carpet python what do you think croc?"_
> 
> ...


O man i got mixed up with the snakes i ment to say rosy boa as my second choice because before i came and posted i was lookin at a thread about rosy boas my bad









And king....u da man


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well now that were back on track.... ever heard of a rubber boa?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I do not recomend the rubber boas..mostly because VERY few are provided through captive production...leaving only wild caught examples..and neonates can be a nightmare..while adults usually acclimate....I grew up finding Rubber boas in the Sierras...*cool snakes*..but not one I recommend.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, ive heard the same...^ i held one at a local stor hear and thought it was the coolest thing around!! wanted it bad but was glad i didnt buy... for those reasons


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Rosy boas are great little snakes. It's honestly what I wanted as my first snake but they were too expensive and so I ended up with a corn snake.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Rosy boas are great little snakes. It's honestly what I wanted as my first snake but they were too expensive and so I ended up with a corn snake.


ok thanx guys for the tips...my lps said they had a albino cornsnake for 46 dollars but i didnt know anything about it so i dint get it


----------

